# Veternarians Cost of Services



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

I like to know if anyone knows if the charges for treating my dog were fair.
My pet had his ears cleaned and a physical examinination. I received one pill to give after his feeding to treat for whip worms. I also receive an 8 ounce bottle of "Allerderm Efa-ZPlus" (a fatty acid and zinc supplement) A 4 ounce bottle of "Epi-Otic" (an ear cleaning solution) a pkg. of "Frontline" (for fleas) and finally a bath for fleas.
The charges come to $190.00 and no credit cards accepted. This creates a financial problem as I am on pension and wonder if this is typical for Vets to not accept a credit card so that I can easily spread the costs of my dogs health over time.
My dogs teeth need to be cleaned and I have no idea what the typical cost for this service is going to be until my next visit to the Vet.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Do you have an itemized receipt that you can look at the charges for each thing and post it up here because its hard for me to tell if you were overcharged or not without the prices for these from your vet.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

No, I did not get an itemized cost of services. Heck; my own doctor does not give me one either. LOL.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

What about credit cards?
I guess I'll have to call around to see who accepts them.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

rjordan392 said:


> What about credit cards?
> I guess I'll have to call around to see who accepts them.


Vet charges vary greatly from area to area. It's impossible to say if you were overcharged or not. I would find another vet if mine didn't take credit cards.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

How big/small is your dog? 

Its weird that you didn't get an itemized copy of the receipt....ask for one next time.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My vet that I see out here ((I go to two )at the same facitity, with my dogs, I do get an itemized bill. So I know exactly what I am paying for. Also I get a 10% disocunt becasue of having 4 dogs who go there. I would really ask them exactly what the charge is for each item and the actual vet cost for the examination. It could be correct your charges though. Call them and ask! It can't hurt!:wink: You could just say your curious about what the actual cost on things are so you know the next time if you want to get certain items only like the ear cleaner or such!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

rjordan392 said:


> I like to know if anyone knows if the charges for treating my dog were fair.
> My pet had his ears cleaned and a physical examinination. I received one pill to give after his feeding to treat for whip worms. I also receive an 8 ounce bottle of "Allerderm Efa-ZPlus" (a fatty acid and zinc supplement) A 4 ounce bottle of "Epi-Otic" (an ear cleaning solution) a pkg. of "Frontline" (for fleas) and finally a bath for fleas.
> The charges come to $190.00 and no credit cards accepted. This creates a financial problem as I am on pension and wonder if this is typical for Vets to not accept a credit card so that I can easily spread the costs of my dogs health over time.
> My dogs teeth need to be cleaned and I have no idea what the typical cost for this service is going to be until my next visit to the Vet.


It sounds to me like you got a vet visit ($40 - $50+), an ear cleaning (if they were dirty, around $10 - $20), deworming ($15+), supplement ($10+), ear solution ($10+), Frontline (I honestly don't know for sure how much this is but I know this stuff is super expensive, gonna guess $40 as a super low low estimate), and a flea bath ($15+). So that's about $140 if you go with my lowest estimated prices. I'd say you probably got charged pretty fairly depending on how much each thing actually cost.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks,
But I think getting a itemized bill for his charges may be pointless as I plan to find a vet that accepts credit cards. I cannot afford to continue to pay all in cash at once. I also have doubts about anyone who does not accept credit cards.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

They do it because they get charged a lot of fees for using credit cards by the credit card companies so some just don't find it worth it. I don't blame you though, it's way too hard to have that much cash on hand if you aren't anticipating it and with higher bills, credit cards are definitely a more plausible method of payment.


----------



## rjordan392 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Rannmiller,
I would have thought the supplement and ear cleaning solution cost more then the Frontline. So his charges do seem to be inline then. But as mentioned, I need to find someone who will accept my credit card.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

yea thats definitely a bit odd that your vet doesnt accept credit cards. as rann said, i know many businesses don't want to deal with the fees and responsibilities of having a credit card machine but still...im pretty certain the vast majority of people do not have a emergency cash fund for their pups. we use plastic! find a new vet asap imo.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rjordan392 said:


> I like to know if anyone knows if the charges for treating my dog were fair.
> My pet had his ears cleaned and a physical examinination. I received one pill to give after his feeding to treat for whip worms. I also receive an 8 ounce bottle of "Allerderm Efa-ZPlus" (a fatty acid and zinc supplement) A 4 ounce bottle of "Epi-Otic" (an ear cleaning solution) a pkg. of "Frontline" (for fleas) and finally a bath for fleas.
> The charges come to $190.00 and no credit cards accepted. This creates a financial problem as I am on pension and wonder if this is typical for Vets to not accept a credit card so that I can easily spread the costs of my dogs health over time.
> My dogs teeth need to be cleaned and I have no idea what the typical cost for this service is going to be until my next visit to the Vet.


I would find another vet if they don't accept credit cards. You should have definitely have gotten a receipt for cost of services. They should have given it to you, without you asking for it. Weird!!!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I can't imagine not taking credit cards, we sometimes have to do surgeries that cost over 1k!!! Weird. We always give an itemized receipt as well.

It sounds a bit steep, but it all depends on where you live I suppose.

Our dentals are $199...no added charges.

I'd call back and ask for an itemized detail of your bill.


----------

